# Weight Gain and Vore



## PandaBear (Nov 16, 2007)

As the title suggests I enjoy both weight gain and vore stories. Does anyone know of any site that has stories containing both? I am looking for something where a woman is fattened up, then swallowed whole by an animal, either semi realistic or fantasy/science fiction.


----------



## Observer (Nov 16, 2007)

If anyone knows of such a site (I have encountered such stories but not entire sites) please respond to this request by simply sending the poster a PM. Vore stories are not a topic we want to get into or encourage here.


----------

